# Levo SL is 2x my power, what is a Rise on Eco?



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Had this debate with my friends on Rise's and me, still on an analog bike. I ride much more often than them, at high altitude and for longer distances. They state that when they're in Eco on the Rise, they're about even with me on the long sustained climbs but I think they're still chillin, not working near as hard. This begs the question, if a Rise is set at 28 NM in Eco, how much does that multiply your power? If the Levo SL is 2X your power at 35 NM, then a Rise at 25 NM would be 1.43X your power? Of course this isn't exact but just based on basic ratio math.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Trade bikes and then ask them how they're feeling.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

mlloyd007 said:


> Trade bikes and then ask them how they're feeling.


I offered a few times and they strongly denied! I rented a Levo SL one day and did keep up with them evenly, with all of us in trail mode. 

We also did a full battery charge drag race, me on the SL and buddy on his Rise carbon. Both bikes in turbo and we weigh about the same. I pulled away pretty far from him so maybe they’re on to something!


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Don't forget the added weight of the bike tho, to me in eco it feels like riding a regular mtb. I think I have eco set at 27nm but you can tune that to whatever you want including assist level, given the Rise is probably 50% heavier than your regular mtb your friends are probably right. I do feel a little assist in eco on flat sections but climbing is different


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

The 2X thing is just a torque sensor thing. If you're putting out 60 Nm of torque, and the motor maxes out at 60 Nm, your torque is doubled, but that torque just lets you push a higher gear if you wanted. Mostly just refers to how much of your own effort you should expect to put out, in order to get max assist from the motor.

What matters for sustained effort is power/watts. If you are putting out 240W and you're carrying 80 kg up the hill, and they're putting out 150W and carrying 100 kg up the hill, getting another 125W from the motor, it actually might be pretty close in terms of W/kg.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

It’d be interesting to see some data from a power meter on the pedals, on both bikes then ride together at the same pace and compare rider output. I’m sure someone has done it, the ebike manufacturers probably!

When I get on their Rises, I feel like I’m barely working, even in eco. The difference in bike weight is maybe 10 lbs so 25 nm is still a good amount of boost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I do not know about the Rise but on Eco on the Levo SL, I feel like I am on a light bike...maybe a 20 lb bike. That starts to diminish as it gets steeper since the weight/gravity starts to overcome that but on flattish and mild uphills, I am faster on my Levo SL than my Ripley or Rims. So on Eco and especially on the Rise, they are not working as hard as you.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Flyer said:


> I do not know about the Rise but on Eco on the Levo SL, I feel like I am on a light bike...maybe a 20 lb bike. That starts to diminish as it gets steeper since the weight/gravity starts to overcome that but on flattish and mild uphills, I am faster on my Levo SL than my Ripley or Rims. So on Eco and especially on the Rise, they are not working as hard as you.


I think they told me theirs are set to 29 Nm in eco so even their lowest setting is putting out 80% of the max power of a 35 NM Levo SL. 

I loved the power output of the Levo SL I demo’d. I rode it for 3 hours and maybe 2,700 of vert and did it in trail mode the entire time except for a single half mile stretch of turbo. I could have done some in eco but really wanted to see how “easy” it would make one of my usual rides. It certainly was vastly easier. Normally I’d be completely spent from that ride but after riding it on the SL, I felt I could keep riding for the rest of the day no problem.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

On Trail, it is actually a fun setting since you can ride for hours without getting crushed but still get a workout. It is kind of like you are putting out 100 watts and the motors is putting out another 100-150. I have been sick for a month (and I freaking had Covid a few weeks before that) and my trails are pretty steep (like 1,000 ft in 2.5 miles) and it is helping me stay motivated to ride again. The Ripmo would have my HR at 180+ instantly on that climb and I'm getting a bit old for that. So I'll use the Levo SL to get me back in shape.


----------



## SCFord (Jul 12, 2019)

I don’t know about actual numbers, but my wife has a levo sl and I have a rise. The rise can be tuned up pretty high for output, you’ll feel the most assistance at a higher cadence but imo it feels significantly more powerful than the levo. Both will have plenty of assist to help you, you can just get there faster on the rise especially once you start getting into trail and boost mode. The rise is much closer to a full powered ebike than the levo sl is.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

The Rise's EP8 RS has the same weight as a regular EP8 (2600g vs a Levo SL's 1900g Brose). Wonder what the internal difference is. Could it be just all software limited?


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Varaxis said:


> The Rise's EP8 RS has the same weight as a regular EP8 (2600g vs a Levo SL's 1900g Brose). Wonder what the internal difference is. Could it be just all software limited?


The EP8rs and the EP8 are identical except for firmware. Supposedly the main difference is in the battery used in the Rise. It can't provide the full power for the EP8 which is one reason the rs version is restricted.


----------

